# identify this item



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

My old chief handled military dogs. He passed away and his wife gave me a box of relics. Old harnesses and muzzles and what looks convincingly like the first ever fur saver. I can't identify one item. It's a leather sleeve, unknown arm, mitten ended, hard to pull all the way on, and lace up. Ideas on what it is? It is stamped ray Allen...


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like an early hidden sleeve that would be wrapped with burlap. I was christened into K9 with one that looked like that, but with an open hand.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick Hrycaj said:


> My old chief handled military dogs. He passed away and his wife gave me a box of relics. Old harnesses and muzzles and what looks convincingly like the first ever fur saver. I can't identify one item. It's a leather sleeve, unknown arm, mitten ended, hard to pull all the way on, and lace up. Ideas on what it is? It is stamped ray Allen...


its a gauntlet that would be worn under a sleeve. Or as hidden equipment... I have similiar that I wear under the suit if its a hard mouthed dog Im catching.


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the insight


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

If you decide to get rid of them, I could imagine them being end up in a working dog museum somewhere.


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

The local army surplus has a homemade military museum that agreed to display them. How old would it be. He served late 70s


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Email the pics to Ray Allen, they should know.

Ang


----------

